# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Outdoor Sandstone Tile Installatio

## strongy1986

Gday
i have the option of using some sandstone tiles for out outdoor walking paths 
Problem is that the tiles are not uniform thickness - between 10-15mm 
Are these too thin to lay on a sand bed? 
what other options are there? 
can you box up a mortar bed over the ground? or will it crack as ground sucks moisture? 
our ground is clay and is quite hard and very compacted (until it rains) 
obviously i could lay a small slab but i might as well just go and buy pavers and lay on sand if i need to do this 
Thanks for the advice

----------


## strongy1986

was just having a think 
probably better to lay roadbase on the clay 
next option would be mortar or could i get away with sand 
remembering tiles are thinner than pavers
cheers

----------


## r3nov8or

Not something I've done much of, but I wouldn't expect thin sandstone to last long on anything except for being glued to concrete

----------

